# Please Help - Patient had cancer surgery



## PaulaW (Jul 15, 2008)

Patient had cancer surgery in 2006, was seen in the office today for removal of mediport.  Can I bill for this?  Also, what E/M  if any ?


----------



## kbarron (Jul 15, 2008)

*Mediport*

Is this being done in the office or outpatient procedure? In office I would use office visit with 25 for removal of foreign body sub q tisue. Correct me if I am wrong, anyone...


----------



## mmelcam (Jul 15, 2008)

I would say that since the patient is only coming in for the removal of the mediport that you should only bill for the removal and not for an office visit and the removal. Take a look at 36589 or 36590.


----------



## mbort (Jul 15, 2008)

I agree with Melissa's thread.  If the patient came in for something else and then the decision was made for the port removal then I would consider an E/M visit


----------



## kbarron (Jul 15, 2008)

*Mediport*

Wouldn't the Doc be doing an evaluation before removing the port?


----------



## mbort (Jul 15, 2008)

not necessarily on the same day as the procedure.  This could have been a scheduled procedure in which case an E/M would not be justified.


----------

